# Any thoughts on Capeless for DA (Berkshire County)



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

He went hardcore on some kids selling drugs in a school zone and all the libby idiot parents got up in arms about it. I say more power too him but was looking for some info on how he is for guys to work with. You guys like him?


----------



## sylvester (Dec 17, 2005)

best clue on who to vote for; the letter after their name - the code is as follows: (D) = Dumb choice , (R) = Right choice - pass it on to your kids. The Dummycrats are flaming liberals who have a vast history of being criminal sympathizing, police bashing, ignorant liberals. Facts are facts - look it up. Your hard earned money is their money to give away to lay-abouts and pay for [email protected]% "programs", The Democ Rats desperately try to justify absolutely wrong behavior, while you do the right thing and struggle to pay the bills - no real police officer votes for a democ rat. Compare the voting history, look at the political party platforms - do not listen to their lies... Democ rats are not on the side of the people who work for a living, pay taxes and are honest.... for example: Ronald Reagan was a Republican, as is John McCain BUT Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton, Al Gore, Al Franken, Michael Moore and Jane Fonda are democ rats..... As i said - no real man or true police officer votes for a commiecrat/democ rat/ police bashing/criminal sympathizing moron - real men/real police vote responsibly - we vote Republican


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah the problem is it's D and D this time and almost every time so I'm looking for the D that isn't quite as dumb as the next D. So you are saying write in?


----------



## sylvester (Dec 17, 2005)

democ rats are notoriously liberal. WHO has consistently been in our corner on the Quinn Bill, etc,... ? it's the conservatives... Look it up. Always vote by past history and not on hollow promises. Democ rats are mostly liberal; conservatives are mostly Republican.
People who align themselves with democ rats are misquided liberals; people who are sick of being victimized by criminals, high taxes, affirmative action, etc (and who beleive in individual responsibility) vote Republican... I would not vote for either of the guys running if they are democ rats - they will be marshmellow soft on punks and want more programs for offenders - aka - more taxes taken from your pay to coddle people who choose to victimize others - even members of your family... most of us need the money that the democ rats love to take from our checks to support our family..Democ Rats suck


----------

